# Replacement Bolt - Can't migrate my recordings



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

OK.. Got another Bolt to replace my "reboot when I want too" Bolt. Both are listed on my account and I was able to migrate my OnePass's from the old to the new. But I cannot get any of my recorded programs to transfer. No errors. I've updated and rebooted many times. Both are on the same wired network. 
Multiple calls to the TiVo "No help desk." What a waste of time...

Also tried TiVo Desktop - Access Denied trying to connect to my old bolt. Kmttg listed the recording, but I could not figure out how to move them to my pc.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

I had the exact same problem. It was my wireless signal. I was at 50% or so, which will let me move one passes, but not shows. I moved my router and changed the wireless channel,Bingo! 85%, Recordings moved.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommiet said:


> Also tried TiVo Desktop - Access Denied trying to connect to my old bolt. Kmttg listed the recording, but I could not figure out how to move them to my pc.


Check your account. Maybe the old Bolt has been removed.

Try this program. Much better: pyTivo Desktop


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Check your account. Maybe the old Bold has been removed.
> 
> Try this program. Much better: pyTivo Desktop


Both the Bolts are listed...... Tried pyTivo, and it finds both Bolts, but it does not find my recordings. Tried on 2 different computers.

Thanks for the reply.....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommiet said:


> Both the Bolts are listed...... Tried pyTivo, and it finds both Bolts, but it does not find my recordings. Tried on 2 different computers.
> Thanks for the reply.....


Have you verified the MAK between the TiVo boxes? That's what "protects" the programs.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

Please post your wireless signal level.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

KJN said:


> Please post your wireless signal level.


He said they are wired


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

Oops, I missed that. Just for grins, try transferring via wireless.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you verified the MAK between the TiVo boxes? That's what "protects" the programs.


Not sure how to validate the MAK... but they are both the same.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommiet said:


> Not sure how to validate the MAK... but they are both the same.


That's good enough.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

TiVo is now telling me that my new Bolt does not have the firmware needed to migrate my programs. Sounds like a bunch of BS. Told me it would take 2 business days to get the firmware updated.... Cable box is starting to look good..... lol.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Unless I missed it, to assist people here in offering suggestions:

1. Which OS: TE3 or TE4?
2. How are you trying to transfer the shows: pyTivo (Desktop), TiVo Online, from within My Shows listings, ? 
3. What shows are you trying to transfer: OTA, cable, ?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Unless I missed it, to assist people here in offering suggestions:
> 
> 1. Which OS: TE3 or TE4?
> *TE4*
> ...


TiVo is telling me that my boxes need a firmware update to allow me to migrate my programs. Was told it would take 2 business days. 3 days later I call and was told it would be another 3-5 business days as they need to update both Bolts. Maybe the internet connection to India is a little slower.

The only good part... My ReCast is working great. Bolt issues and my ReCast keeps on going.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

What if I use an external drive? Could I move my programs to it and them move the drive to the new Bolt and see them? Could I move them back to the internal hard drive?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

tommiet said:


> What if I use an external drive? Could I move my programs to it and them move the drive to the new Bolt and see them? Could I move them back to the internal hard drive?


Move your show to your computer using pytivo then back to 2nd TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tommiet said:


> What if I use an external drive? Could I move my programs to it and them move the drive to the new Bolt and see them? Could I move them back to the internal hard drive?


No that's not possible with TiVo (the few external WD drives that would work get married to the internal drive and recordings split across them in TiVo format).

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Move your show to your computer using pytivo then back to 2nd TiVo.


If Pytivo and the Bolt box would cooperate, that would work to get the shows off the Bolt box, but not back: TE4 does not support PC -> TiVo box transfers.  To handle that, the new box could be sidegraded to TE3 before shows are put onto it (the sidegrading process will wipe shows on the box) and then the PC -> Bolt box transfers done, and then the box could be sidegraded back to TE4 if the OP wants that OS.

A likely inapplicable question for the OP: on my TE3 Bolt, I have a Network Remote Control setting under the Remote, CableCARD & Devices menu under Settings & Messages; it was either kmttg or PyTivo Desktop that wouldn't work for me until I set the setting to "Allowed." Do you have a similar setting under TE4 and have you set it?

Likewise, is Video sharing turned on for both your boxes at your TiVo account at TiVo.com (under Device preferences)?

Finally, by any chance are the shows that you are trying to transfer copy-protected? (Typically, OTA shows are not; cable can be, and some cable networks have been very "protective" in that regard, using the copy-protection setting wholesale.)


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> If Pytivo and the Bolt box would cooperate, that would work to get the shows off the Bolt box, but not back: TE4 does not support PC -> TiVo box transfers.  To handle that, the new box could be sidegraded to TE3 before shows are put onto it (the sidegrading process will wipe shows on the box) and then the PC -> Bolt box transfers done, and then the box could be sidegraded back to TE4 if the OP wants that OS.
> 
> A likely inapplicable question for the OP: on my TE3 Bolt, I have a Network Remote Control setting under the Remote, CableCARD & Devices menu under Settings & Messages; it was either kmttg or PyTivo Desktop that wouldn't work for me until I set the setting to "Allowed." Do you have a similar setting under TE4 and have you set it?
> 
> ...


Video sharing is enabled on both. I don't save a ton of stuff and can probably watch what I need over the weekend. More aggravated with TiVo for lack of support. Telling me 2 business days, then 3-5 to fix the issue is crazy........

*Thanks for taking the time to respond.*


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> No that's not possible with TiVo (the few external WD drives that would work get married to the internal drive and recordings split across them in TiVo format).
> Scott


TiVo must be sleeping with Apple.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommiet said:


> TiVo must be sleeping with Apple.


TiVo should be so lucky!


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Took TiVo 10 days to fix the problem... Finally got to migrate my recordings. What a PITA...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommiet said:


> Took TiVo 10 days to fix the problem... Finally got to migrate my recordings. What a PITA...


I can't recall having heard of the issue, before, where TiVo needs to update a box's firmware to allow shows to be transferred. Hasn't that capability been a basic, built-in one for however long? It makes me wonder if that's the real answer or if something different was going on (a firmware malfunction which then requires a reapplication of the original firmware?).


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought the firmware thing was odd too. The OP never did state what the fix was.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I half way believe what India tells me.... I was told the my original Bolt did not have the authorization to handle the migration. Once they told me it was done, my migrations worked.

The 10 days was just BS.. Even Spectrum would not do that to me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommiet said:


> I half way believe what India tells me.... I was told the my original Bolt did not have the authorization to handle the migration. Once they told me it was done, my migrations worked.
> 
> The 10 days was just BS.. Even Spectrum would not do that to me.


It's just odd that the Bolt didn't have the authorization to begin with--I thought that is the baseline. Regardless, glad that it's finally working--frustrating.


----------

